# Trip to Key West



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Well my wife and I came down to Key West on Tuesday for a wedding tonight. The couple getting married has had several activities planned throughout the week and one of those was a offshore trip. On Thursday we loaded up on the "Double Down" for a 4 hour trip. There were 7 other boats of the guys of the wedding party. We set out and dropped back a spread within 10 miles of shore and hooked up with a nice sailfish within 20 minutes. The youngest of the boat 14 yr old, fought it forabout 10 minutes, must say he did a fine job for never catching anything over a few pounds in his life, and he was very tired after the fight. After that we caught about 20 schoolie Dolphin and had to head in. We had a couple of good bites, but was unable to hookup with any big dolphin. Was very fun, but I am ready for the flight out tomorrow to see my boys....I recommend anyone coming down to the guys on the Double Down :toast. Out of all the boats, we caught the most, the only sailfish and had the most at the cleaning tables. One other boat had a 40 lb Wahoo that came unbuttoned at the boat:banghead, but a 10 yr old had the fight of his life they said.



















The Sailfish doing one of many dances for us.










At boatside...










Awesome picture, and then released to be fought again.










Here I am with a few of the Dolphin.










There wasabout 10 huge Tarpon waiting for the cleaning table fare, that was something you dont see back home.

Joey


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap Sweet!!


----------

